# Happy Birthday Boris



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

It is my Boris's 4th Birthday so i thought i would treat you all with a photo fix of him  as you can see he his such a handsome boy 

Baby









Didnt take him long to start getting in trouble though 







































[
















Looking sweet and innocent

























With Tootsie his little sister 

















With Fredo, his little baby 









Hope you enjoyed them  xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BORIS!! XXXXXX

Fab pics Vikki Boris is a little Stunner!!xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Boris, hope you are getting spoilt rotten!!!


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

For Boris, hope he gets spoiled rotten. Such a beautiful boy he is.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Those pictures made me laugh, those cats are soo cute, Boris love being inside things dont he, and the one of him by the patio doors made me laugh the most, it is like he is saying "right there is another thing out side just behind me, and if I wait here long enough they will let me out so I can get into that one too". The ones were the food dishes are on the floor, looks like he gets Starters, Main Course, and Desserts lolololol How cute it he and sooooo funny, I love that grey fluffy one, he looks like he is saying " right what is Boris going to get up to now". lololololoo Love em!!


----------



## toomuchbeer (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So adorable


----------



## toomuchbeer (Oct 5, 2009)

Cat Birthday Cake on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday boris wot a handsome fellow u r xxxx hope u have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Boris


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

***Happy Birthday Boris!***


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Boris you gorgeous boy! Hope your mum has got you lots of toys!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BORIS...XXXX

LOVELY PICS VIKKI...XXXX   *


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Boris xxxxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Boris. Hope he is having a special tea tonight lol!

He is truly stunning!

Izzie


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Aaawwwww, Haooy Birthday Boris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He's quite lovely!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Happy 4th Birthday Boris sorry were a little late XXX


----------

